
A.I. Will Transform the Economy. But How Much, and How Soon? - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/technology/ai-will-transform-the-economy-but-how-much-and-how-soon.html
======
giardini
tl;dr

From the article:

 _" Up to one third of the American work force will have to switch to new
occupations by 2030, in about a dozen years."_

Yet current economic prognosticators are unable to make accurate predictions
even 5 years out. Economics forecasting is notoriously inaccurate:

[https://www.google.com/search?&q=economic+prediction+is+inac...](https://www.google.com/search?&q=economic+prediction+is+inaccurate)

Furthermore the website appears to have been hastily thrown together with
little commitment by any party. Following the link for "data" used in the
study leads to one(1) single-page letter describing their intentions:

 _" BE WARNED

This folder has been created to publicly share data created by the AI Index.

It is currently just a dump of raw data, some of it is partial for the time
being. Over the coming week we will dedicate effort to make sure the data here
is organized and easy for the public to use.

At the moment, there should be no expectation that all the data is
interpretable just from looking at the sheets. Again, this will change soon."_

So no need to visit yet.

 _" The road to Hell is paved with good intentions."_

\- old proverb

